# Sponsor Me



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

OH MY GOSH! Its finally here. I have been waiting soooo long for this years video. . I am so so happy with it.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Good job getting out there. Your video is much beter this year.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm not into competitions and what-not nor at this level of my own riding.

I can see the next level in your riding. Your upper body is much more quiet, your tricks are locked in better, your balance seems to have improved. 
For me this was good to watch to help me in my progression of my park riding.
As usual I wish our park was 1/2 as good as what I see in many of these videos.


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

MistahTaki said:


> OH MY GOSH! Its finally here. I have been waiting soooo long for this years video. . I am so so happy with it.


lawlz omg thanks haha



Argo said:


> Good job getting out there. Your video is much beter this year.


thanks man, actually filming more than 3 days helps a lot and archiving footage over the year so you know what tricks you need to get.



slyder said:


> I'm not into competitions and what-not nor at this level of my own riding.
> 
> I can see the next level in your riding. Your upper body is much more quiet, your tricks are locked in better, your balance seems to have improved.
> For me this was good to watch to help me in my progression of my park riding.
> As usual I wish our park was 1/2 as good as what I see in many of these videos.


thank you. last year i grew half a foot over the summer so that might explain some balance issues haha but i definitely got better with that this year.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You're ready for Yobeats Rejected Edits!


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> You're ready for Yobeats Rejected Edits!


woooooo haha...you just reminded me about people's court though, sent that in for next week, hopefully i get in


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

super quick bump...also need advice.

over the next week or so i'm going to be burning dvd's with my edit and results, just wondering how i should go about sending them to companies..what i'm thinking is companies i want to get sponsored by first, then wait a week, see if they answer me, continue, etc.

also anything any of you guys see wrong/not flowy in the edit? certain tricks that didn't fit, this part sucked, song sucked, anything like that? i suppose a general public opinion is better than my own so i just wanted to see what everyone thought..and as always thanks for watching and critiquing


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> I am no expert at rider sponsorship but from what I have seen, just sending a DVD to a company likely will not produce results. These companies get hundreds if not thousands of similar videos. It seems to me that a HUGE part of sponsorship is starting small at the local level and networking word of mouth and personal contact. It is just as much about the politics and social interaction as it is about great riding. I think your riding looks solid do I am not dissing you there. I just think that you will be wasting a lot of time, energy and money with the shotgun approach of sending your videos to companies who don't know you personally.
> 
> Every sponsored rider I know started very small at the local level with skate and snowboard shops, competed in every event at the local hill and very slowly worked their way up. Personal contact with reps and industry people is HUGE. without that, I don`t think it matters how great of a rider you are, you will not get noticed.
> 
> Not trying to be a downer dude, just passing on my two bits based on what I have seen being in the industry and I hate to see you waste time, energy and money and get really discouraged because you are not getting the results you hope for. Concentrate locally first!


I am sponsored by a local shop and have contacted a few companies through that but some of the east coast reps through certain companies aren't very cooperative and some didn't respond back at all to either me or my shop. I'm trying to get the book of reps for companies from my coach but he's in Florida or Carolina or something right now so thats not too helpful...pretty much the only reason that I brought it up anyway was because looking at the thirtytwo website there is a link for sponsor-me stuff, which tells people to send their videos in to them (maybe at that point they contact the rep closest to the person to get in contact with them or something). I totally agree though, locally is the way to go and I've been slowly working on that throughout the season.


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Sounds like you are covering all angles then. Good luck and just be persistent. It can be a very long, slow process so remember to always ride for your own enjoyment and don`t get so caught up in trying to get sponsored that you loose sight of that...:thumbsup:


oh absolutely! i love the sport...just seeing if im good enough to get sponsored though. obviously nothing major at this point and most likely if i do get sponsored it'll just be flow stuff but hey, gotta start somewhere


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's all who you know blind emails/letters don't really produce results.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Keep riding and getting the word out about yourself. Make sure you get a reputation that you're easy to work with.

I don't want to get you down, but you're just not at a major sponsorship level of riding right now. Local shop sponsorship is about where you're at right now. But, that's pretty much where every sponsored rider starts out at, so don't let that discourage you.


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> It's all who you know blind emails/letters don't really produce results.


I'll bribe them $20  haha
couldn't hurt to try though, managed to work at the beginning of this season too.



linvillegorge said:


> Keep riding and getting the word out about yourself. Make sure you get a reputation that you're easy to work with.
> 
> I don't want to get you down, but you're just not at a major sponsorship level of riding right now. Local shop sponsorship is about where you're at right now. But, that's pretty much where every sponsored rider starts out at, so don't let that discourage you.


I know this. Sending into companies to start getting known though is what i'm doing. I do all of the local competitions (rail jam and stuff) as well as doing nationally ranked competitions (i got 2nd in pipe out in Colorado at the beginning of this month). I know a couple kids who are a whole lot worse than me who got sponsored by doing this kind of stuff too so going by that I'll see what happens.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Can't see how much you have improved as this years video is blocked in Japan.

Doubt that will hinder your sponsorship chances though.

Good luck.


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

dreampow said:


> Can't see how much you have improved as this years video is blocked in Japan.
> 
> Doubt that will hinder your sponsorship chances though.
> 
> Good luck.



oh sorry! most likely song copyrights! i wish there was a way i could fix that but unfortunately i can't....


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

CaP17A said:


> I know this. Sending into companies to start getting known though is what i'm doing. I do all of the local competitions (rail jam and stuff) as well as doing nationally ranked competitions (i got 2nd in pipe out in Colorado at the beginning of this month). I know a couple kids who are a whole lot worse than me who got sponsored by doing this kind of stuff too so going by that I'll see what happens.


Hell yeah! Keep it up, man! :thumbsup:


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

super quick bump...i re-edited to a different song (deer tick - 20 miles) and am thinking about putting that up, other than that...watch it???<3


----------



## chad23 (Oct 13, 2011)

I think your riding is solid man, you're a rail machine! It would definitely help if you filmed some urban shots, something outside the terrain park on your mountain. That always sets apart the local hero at the mountain from the guy whose busting his ass to get noticed i think. Good job, keep it up.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

chad23 said:


> I think your riding is solid man, you're a rail machine! It would definitely help if you filmed some urban shots, something outside the terrain park on your mountain. That always sets apart the local hero at the mountain from the guy whose busting his ass to get noticed i think. Good job, keep it up.


Dude, you failed to realize that the last post was in May.

Way to bump a dead thread. :thumbsdown:


----------



## chad23 (Oct 13, 2011)

I figured i would get flak for that, but i'm sitting in class zoning in and out. The season hasn't started in WA state yet so i'm reverting to old threads to stay pumped.


----------

